# Where to buy grapes - near OH



## adrianvas12 (Sep 7, 2016)

Greetings - I live in Cleveland, OH and I heard that Buffalo NY region have really good grapes. I was wondering if anyone knows any good places where I can get some grapes - red and whites.
Thank you.
Adrian


----------



## zadvocate (Sep 7, 2016)

Collinwood grape company has good grapes from what I have heard. Comes highly recommended.
http://www.collinwoodgrape.com/


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2016)

Adrian, a city as large as Cleveland has to have a "produce yard" off of a rail line and they probably have grapes from California there. We even have two here in Columbus. Worse comes to worst, and I know that it is a 2-2.5 hour road trip, you could go to Pittsburgh. (Take all of your Cleveland Browns stickers off of your vehicle first!)


----------



## SteveH (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't forget your backyard... North East Ohio's "Grand River Valley" area in Ashtabula County (where I live) has a lot to offer and has more wineries (22+) than any where else in the state. Many award winning wines locally and can give any other wine region a run for it's money. I am also looking to buy grapes this year and started my search a few days ago to see which local wineries and vineyards would offer their grapes and/or fresh juice. Debonne Vineyards has their list of grapes/juice front and center on their website's home page. 
https://www.debonne.com


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 8, 2016)

Call Vince Gentile (Jen Till ee) He is in North Royalton and is taking orders now. I have 2 drums of Barolo and 4 lugs of alicante coming

440-759-8479

http://www.gentilejuice.com/grapes.html


----------

